# String tuning a bow



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Someone asked me if I string tuned my bow. What is this? And how do I go about doing it ?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

UUHHH. Never heard of it? Neither has google. You should paper tune it.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol new to using a bow what is paper tune


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You shoot a arrow through the paper and it should leave a bullet hole. If your rest is out of alignment it will tear the paper.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh ok thanks the guy that was telling me about it was saying as to sighting it in. Something about you put a string on your target like a cross hair and shoot at the string and bake adjustment until you break both strings but I have no idea


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Walk back tuning


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I talked to another guy and he said that just show if your sight is level .... Thanks like I said I'm new to bow hunting so I'm trying to learn everything I can about it


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/

Search the tuning tips on AT above. A wealth of information and links to other good tuning guides.


----------

